# How to load a vertical smoker



## crusty ol salt (Sep 12, 2008)

as i sit here pondering a large family smoke that would include pork, beef, chicken maybe even a fatty.  is the any perfered order of loading top to bottom?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 13, 2008)

chicken on the bottom.............! ! ! ! !

other than that, no biggie..........


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks dude,
I know i have read that on here before, just could not find it or remember where.


----------



## flash (Sep 13, 2008)

Chicken always on the bottom as Dude stated. I would tend to put the beef on top, then pork/fatty. Sounds like people will be too stuffed to complain about crossed flavors


----------

